# Show us your polo :)



## vwjohan (Dec 25, 2009)

Show us your polo
well, here is mine
















Nice wheels?


----------



## Sjon (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: Show us your polo  (vwjohan)*

..


----------



## vwjohan (Dec 25, 2009)

nice cars!








Loving the video, sounds nice


----------



## myreversewave (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: (vwjohan)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sjon (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: (DriversFound.com)*

..


----------



## zoomGT (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Show us your polo  (vwjohan)*

















I just bought this. Sorry, I don't have any good pics, will post some better later when it is modded










_Modified by zoomGT at 12:29 AM 1-13-2010_


----------



## Steve6n2 (Jan 13, 2010)

This is my Polo 6n2/MK5 with RM's


----------



## BadassLilGolf (Mar 21, 2001)

*Re: (Steve6n2)*


----------



## FoleE (Jan 12, 2010)

Back to stock again as I decided to sell


----------



## Steve6n2 (Jan 13, 2010)

I know it's the "Show us your Polo" thread, but let's post some other dope Polo's!


----------



## vwjohan (Dec 25, 2009)

have not seen the last one before!


----------



## FoleE (Jan 12, 2010)

Sorry a lot of 6N2


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (FoleE)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Green T4 (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: Show us your polo  (vwjohan)*

Our 2003 BMP...


----------



## Rad3on (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: Show us your polo  (vwjohan)*


----------



## gsbellew (Jul 14, 2006)

Here is mine:


----------



## FoleE (Jan 12, 2010)

Some from clubpolo.co.uk


----------



## Pironski (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Show us your polo  (vwjohan)*

Hello from Bulgaria.
This is my old polo.








And this is my new polo Harlequin.








After the winter season there are many changes to the Harlequin exterior and interior. But the most important change for me is that now the car is with 1.4 AEX-motor I want to replace with a 1.4 16V.
I searched, but I can't find similar theme with an exchange engine.
My question what else I might need except: motor, gears, electronics, computer, dashboard, petrol pump ...?


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*FV-QR*

/\ That's cute


----------



## hotchpotch (Nov 21, 2009)

Baby got back ?



_Modified by hotchpotch at 7:00 AM 2-1-2010_


_Modified by hotchpotch at 7:01 AM 2-1-2010_


----------



## ObsessedVWOwner (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Show us your polo  (zoomGT)*

its a cute shot. let it snow!


----------



## Wolfsburgstore (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: Show us your polo  (ObsessedVWOwner)*

 8/18 :


----------



## Wolfsburgstore (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: (FoleE)*


----------



## Whubbsie (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: Show us your polo  (vwjohan)*

my 08 GTI at SEDfest last weekend.


----------



## Polo_Bunny (Feb 13, 2010)

Hey your Polo's are looking great!
This is my candy Polo:


----------



## vwjohan (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## SpeeDy_ (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: (vwjohan)*

Hello everybody. 
I'm à French Polo GTI driver. I Live in Réunion Island (sorry I don't speak very well english).
Here some pics of my car:
Polo 9n3 GTI black magic



































_Modified by SpeeDy_ at 11:44 PM 3-4-2010_


----------



## nuevi (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: Show us your polo  (vwjohan)*

Hi,
this is my Polo 9n


----------



## fanpoyuan (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: Show us your polo  (vwjohan)*

The best I can do. Going up in the classifieds...


----------



## FoleE (Jan 12, 2010)

New car,


----------



## Bryoc (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: Show us your polo  (vwjohan)*

not mine , but one i saw last week near Iraq/Kuwait borer. vw is rare over here, ive only saw polos and tuaregs so far. probably cause they aren't good for making car bombs. too small


----------



## vwjohan (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: Show us your polo  (Bryoc)*


----------



## isnowi (May 27, 2007)

My old Mk2,
















1272cc solid lifter motor, quite a bit of headwork, gsxr750 carbs.








Revved out to around 8500rpm (vlave float put aid to any more revs)









Sold it and really regret doing so.


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

My 1999 6KV Polo estate, in the USA.



















Build thread is here:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4976643-Build-Thread-The-Greenland-Polo


----------



## MikkelZ (Jan 6, 2010)

*This is my old Polo 6n2 TDI*


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

Nice :thumbup: I've never been to Bulgaria, but saw lots of cool VWs in Romania and Croatia etc


----------



## Michal 6n (Sep 12, 2010)

hi this is my 6n2 with 17'' rims


----------



## hotchpotch (Nov 21, 2009)

my rust bucket


----------



## amaral (Sep 17, 2010)

this is my 9n


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

the brit said:


> My 1999 6KV Polo estate, in the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this one of the four from that auction?

correction - followed the build thread and answered my own question

steve a


----------



## vssman (Sep 29, 2010)

*Here you go from Australia*

Hello everyone, This is my project for the last 18 months.
Hope you all like.


----------



## Vento_Quiggs (Mar 15, 2005)

2002 1.4 Polo Sport 

Full respray 

Coilovers 

FK Badgeless Grill (Bonnet welded and & filled) 

VW Vortex full kit (Skirts, Spoiler, Front & Rear valance) 

Rear Wiper removed 

Lower Centre of rear valance covered in black vinyl 



Comments welcome!


----------



## vssman (Sep 29, 2010)

*NICE*

Very very clean. I like the rear wiper delete, it helps tidy up the back 



Vento_Quiggs said:


> 2002 1.4 Polo Sport
> 
> Full respray
> 
> ...


----------



## DevilDuck (May 27, 2008)

*My polo*

My Polo GTI CUP EDITION 

it's basically original just chipped to 205hp and 300nm 
































































And now in winter mode =S 




























hope you all like it! 
i will lower it after the winter 
parts list: black wing mirrors, black powder-coted original rims, gti edition 30 steering wheel ++++


----------



## zoomGT (Feb 23, 2005)

Very nice, Devilduck!


----------



## Tom Newton (Aug 25, 2010)

my old 9n3 


























17 x7.5 Cayennes 










17x7.5 BBS RC041's


----------



## vwjohan (Dec 25, 2009)

winter:


----------



## Der Finne. (Nov 5, 2010)

*6R Polo 1.2TSI Comfortline 3-door*

This is my first post since registering on the forum, so first a warm hello from a total greenhorn to all the resident VW Vortexers here! Please let me introduce myself: I'm a fresh VW convert since I've only switched to the marque two weeks ago after having never owned anything but Renaults before that. So please go gentle with me. If (=when) I appear like a total n00b in all things VW, there's a reason... 

I ordered a new 6R Polo 1.2TSI Comfortline 3-door on July 21th 2010, and three months later on September 22th I went to pick up my brand new 2011 Polo. My first brand new car ever! 




























Only two days and 500 km "old" and I'd already replaced the temporary transport springs :laugh: with a proper H&R 25/40mm set:










Also the temporary roll-out-of-showroom excuses for wheels were replaced with properly-sized winter tyres on RS6 replica alloys:





































Here a list of mods that I´ve done / have in store / have planned. Not all of the done mods are yet visible in the above pics.
[X] H&R lowering springs -25mm front / -40mm rear
[X] 7½x17 ET35 PCD5x100 Audi RS6 replica winter alloys
[X] 215/45R17 87T Michelin X-Ice XI2 winter tyres
[X] über-long 20cm roof aerial replaced by 6.5cm Citroën C5 aerial
[X] rear and brake light bulbs replaced by red bulbs for monochromatic appearance
[X] rear indicator bulbs replaced by Philips Silvervision
[X] white portion of rear lights mildly tinted
[ ] replace front mud flaps with more discrete and shorter ones
[ ] 4300k HID bulbs for the foglights to match the bi-xenon
[X] GTI honeycomb front grille (GTI badge replaced by ABT badge)

[X] added Aluringe24.de aluminium rings around light switch and Climatic dials
[X] Golf R-Line leather steering wheel
[ ] ICT leather gear knob with illuminated pattern


----------



## yarmaka (Nov 23, 2010)

Hello, I from Ukraine!
This is my Polo (seat)!
p.s. I am sorry in my English 
























http://www.golf-club.org.ua/forum/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=1449&start=105


----------



## aycy (Nov 25, 2010)

nice 6r polo there, bro how come ur polo headlight got l.e.d light?


----------



## Heinö (Nov 25, 2010)

9N3 TDi


----------



## DaReK-pl (May 28, 2009)

My VW Polo Classic Coupe 2.0 16V


----------



## Der Finne. (Nov 5, 2010)

aycy said:


> nice 6r polo there, bro how come ur polo headlight got l.e.d light?


Thanks. 

The LED daytime running lights are standard on all 6R Polos that have the optional bi-xenon headlights.

I now have the Golf R-Line steering wheel installed:










And the GTI honeycomb grill is on as well. I changed the GTI badge for an ABT badge since this is no real GTI:


----------



## 02polo (Apr 26, 2009)

here is my old tdi polo 



















then on borbets


----------



## zoomGT (Feb 23, 2005)

Nice! Like it with both sets of wheels


----------



## 02polo (Apr 26, 2009)

zoomGT said:


> Nice! Like it with both sets of wheels


thanks :thumbup:


----------



## parmarpratik (Dec 29, 2010)

*6R in India*

This is my August 2010 6R. No mods as of now.


----------



## Der Finne. (Nov 5, 2010)

parmarpratik said:


> This is my August 2010 6R. No mods as of now.


 Congratulations on a very nice looking Polo!  

As an owner of a European-spec Polo it's interesting to see that the Indian Polo has quite a few small design differences at the front: 
- The upper grille has two horizontal chrome bars (in Europe there's none to one, depending on equipment level) 
- The headlights appear completely different 
- The side repeaters are set in the front wings (instead of door mirrors for Europe) 
- The roof aerial seems to be taller 

Those were my 'Spot the differences'...


----------



## parmarpratik (Dec 29, 2010)

Der Finne. said:


> Congratulations on a very nice looking Polo!
> 
> As an owner of a European-spec Polo it's interesting to see that the Indian Polo has quite a few small design differences at the front:
> - The upper grille has two horizontal chrome bars (in Europe there's none to one, depending on equipment level)
> ...


nice work with the differences. 

Thanks a lot buddy!
But in India, we do get a lemon, thats what i feel,with a lower price tag. (10560 euros inclusive of all taxes)!!

-The headlights are simple H4 halogens (Cost cutting).
-ORVM without side repeaters (Cost cutting).
-No automatic climate control (cost cutting).
-No ESP/Traction Control. Only ABS+EBD with dual airbags(Front driver + passenger) (cost cutting)
-Music system, a compromise between RCD210 & 310 (Cost Cutting)
-3 Cyl. 12L 75 PS Petrol Engine instead of 4 Cyl. (Cost Cutting)
-Front Disc & rear Drum brakes (Cost cutting)

I really wonder if the 1.2L engines in euro spec are 3 cyl or 4?

this was my addition to your 'Spot the differences'...


----------



## Der Finne. (Nov 5, 2010)

parmarpratik said:


> I really wonder if the 1.2L engines in euro spec are 3 cyl or 4?


 The euro-spec naturally-aspirated 1.2L is a 3-cyl / 12-valve whereas the 1.2L turbocharged TSI engine is a 4-cyl / 8-valve. 

As for the headlights, we do have H4 versions here in Europe as well (Trendline and Bluemotion), but the bezel around the reflector looks differently shaped and is black instead of chrome.


----------



## parmarpratik (Dec 29, 2010)

Der Finne. said:


> The euro-spec naturally-aspirated 1.2L is a 3-cyl / 12-valve whereas the 1.2L turbocharged TSI engine is a 4-cyl / 8-valve.
> 
> As for the headlights, we do have H4 versions here in Europe as well (Trendline and Bluemotion), but the bezel around the reflector looks differently shaped and is black instead of chrome.


 considering that mine is a highline variant, obviously we are getting less here compared to euro spec. but then i guess, we are not getting highly stripped down components as i had believed it to be... 

a consolation, i guess...


----------



## brunosabbagh (Feb 16, 2011)

This is my 9n3, from Brazil!
Lowered on TSW Pace 17"


----------



## vssman (Sep 29, 2010)

*A few new ones*

Added the Brakes got the new wheels, new wheels didnt clear the calipers so had to machine new hats on the front to push the wheels out. But now Im pushing the limits to get the tire under the fender. I think flairing/pumping the guards is next.

Hope you approve:


----------



## Shaundbn (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi all
New here. This is my polo 9n3 1.9tdi. Hope you like!!


----------



## ORCD (Feb 27, 2011)

*My 1991 Polo 86c GT Coupe*

Vehicletyp: VW Polo GT Coupe Typ 86c 2f 
Buildingyear: 30.August 1991 in Wolfsburg (D)
Modelyear 1992
First-admission: 11.September 1991
Color: Tornado Red LY3D
Engine: AAV (1,3i)
Transmission: 8P (five gear shift)



2010:
























































2011:
























































Take care!


----------



## SteinOnkel (Mar 2, 2011)

Allright, I'll bite. 

Don't worry, I have gotten rid of those hideous Floor mats  

I'm surprised to see that I'm not the only one with an Mk2 Derby here. 


























Getting ready for a full restoration in May.


----------



## Zahir (Feb 9, 2011)

*Work in progress...*

Here we go guys... 

still a few minor things to do! 










http://i1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc385/Zahir1983/DSC01863.jpg

http://i1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc385/Zahir1983/DSC01864.jpg

http://i1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc385/Zahir1983/DSC01861.jpg


----------



## vssman (Sep 29, 2010)

*Sweet*

That's one of the best lookin new Polos Ive seen, nice low and wheels.:thumbup:



Zahir said:


> Here we go guys...
> 
> still a few minor things to do!
> 
> ...


----------



## Zahir (Feb 9, 2011)

*Much Appreciated*

Still got the bodykit to fit, as well as the carbon fibre mirrors and rear spoiler! All this sh!t takes money :banghead: Will keep posting... eace:


----------



## dani1326 (Mar 22, 2011)

this is my POLO  




























its a polo 6n running a G40 engine with an eaton charger ( 22psi of boost ) and over 200bhp and a full 6point cage


----------



## benja1 (Mar 31, 2011)

*and here it's my 6R GTI*

and here it's my 6R GTI


----------



## scotty-bod (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## romanl (Apr 2, 2010)

spotted this one in Frankfurt, DE last week,
i think its a POLO right?


----------



## Dmac200769 (May 10, 2009)

romanl said:


> spotted this one in Frankfurt, DE last week,
> i think its a POLO right?


Yes , it's a Polo 'Harlequin' Special Edition. I believe , in the US , you got a Mk III Golf Harlequin model instead , I haven't seen one of those in the UK.

I haven't go a pic of it , but I learned to drive in a RHD UK spec version of the Mk 1... My father's only ever new car.
Mk1 Polo N , pre facelift model in Riyad Yellow with the original dash and metal bumpers. License plate was 'SKS 325T' and was bought new from Peter Spellman VW-Audi-NSU (long since closed) , in Spittal Berwick upon Tweed , North East England.


----------



## luciano_beto (May 20, 2011)

*3 Polos... Form BRAZIL*

Hey

i'm here to show my old Polos, and the currently one..

I'm form São Paulo, Brazil

My 9N with Audi A3 whells, and H&R coil-overs...











My first 9N3, model 2010 (brazilian Market still seeling 9N3), staied with me only 9 months...
with curbed hood









rusty hood

























and that's my NEW polo, a 2007 GTi
it's a rare car in Brazil, we only had 30 GTi's for sale over here, and only 10 reds.
im running on a garret GT25, 1.1bar, 305hp.
new exaust, new brakes, and FMIC.










































that's it!


----------



## Zahir (Feb 9, 2011)

*A few add-on since we last updated...*

Hey chaps, 

i added the VW body kit to the car recently and the carbon fibre side mirrors. Looking to do a bit more...

Input here will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Hebster52 (Apr 15, 2008)

My 6n at the moment undergoing some surgery... :screwy:


----------



## ciewkui (Jun 9, 2011)

Zahir said:


> Hey chaps,
> 
> i added the VW body kit to the car recently and the carbon fibre side mirrors. Looking to do a bit more...
> 
> Input here will be greatly appreciated.



that's a stonkin' sweet ride. nice touch. 
may i ask... are the kit, spoiler and side mirrors from VW or aftermarket? 
what wheel size u got there? any scrubbing problem? any additional work to get it on?

thx.

(total noob - just got mine from the dealer 3 days ago)


----------



## Zahir (Feb 9, 2011)

ciewkui said:


> that's a stonkin' sweet ride. nice touch.
> may i ask... are the kit, spoiler and side mirrors from VW or aftermarket?
> what wheel size u got there? any scrubbing problem? any additional work to get it on?
> 
> ...


Thanx ciewkui!! :wave:

Much appreciated. :thumbup:

The kit and mirrors are all from VW. The wheels are Oettinger 215/35/18.

No problems at all with scrubbing. i have a H&R lowering kit (45/50mm - not 100% sure) LOL


----------



## G- VW-PGTI (Jun 13, 2011)

Hey guys im new to this forum ... been meaning to join ages ago ... here are some pics of my car 
Hope you all enjoy . 

This is my new car .... brand new out the box Polo GTI 09 model 

Iv already done a few changes to the car but nothing performance wise ... I sold my Lenso BSX wheels ad fitted the original wheels back on. This is what i currently have on besides the bsx wheels 

H&R 50mm suspension kit
Koni Sport Shocks 
Seat Cupra front spoiler
Spot light changed to yellow laminx
Lenso BSX black ( SOLD THEM )


----------



## GranTouringInjection (Dec 21, 2010)

I :heart: this thread SOOOO much!!! I've ALWAYS wanted a polo or lupo! I wonder how much it costs to ship one to the US...


----------



## PX-230A (Jun 18, 2011)

This is mine - a 2005 1.2 Polo E (55 PS).

I have driven 101,000 miles in her from brand new, and she is still going strong with no problems at all in nearly six years!

Long live the Polo!












vssman said:


> Hello everyone, This is my project for the last 18 months.
> Hope you all like.


Very nice! "Volkswagen" is spelled wrong in the last picture though


----------



## AREN (Sep 2, 2010)

hi i'm from poland, thats my daily 86c steilheck


----------



## Ross74h (Jun 19, 2011)

My little Polo Classic - its the "odd" 6K version with the nicer 6N2 style interior. And a slow as sin AGP SDi.


----------



## brosh (Jul 11, 2011)

My baby


----------



## chm90 (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey guys, that's my 9N3 GTI. 

Hope you like it.


----------



## iian050 (Jul 24, 2011)

My 9n3 from Northern Ireland.

Bags, OZ Fittipaldis, and suede. =]


----------



## vwjohan (Dec 25, 2009)

iian050 said:


> My 9n3 from Northern Ireland.
> 
> Bags, OZ Fittipaldis, and suede. =]


opcorn:


----------



## vssman (Sep 29, 2010)

*to be or not to be*

Thanks Mate,

We should'nt always be the same, "wagen"" wagon" copyright or not ???? 

Cheers vssman


----------



## vssman (Sep 29, 2010)

PX-230A said:


> This is mine - a 2005 1.2 Polo E (55 PS).
> 
> I have driven 101,000 miles in her from brand new, and she is still going strong with no problems at all in nearly six years!
> 
> ...


Thanks Mate,

We should'nt always be the same, "wagen"" wagon" copyright or not ???? 

Cheers vssman


----------



## WAY (Dec 19, 2004)

Zahir said:


> Thanx ciewkui!! :wave:
> 
> Much appreciated. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Do you have the parts number for the CF mirror cap? I would love to get that for my GTI. Not sure if VW Australia even sells them. Would dealers in SA ship here?


----------



## sun7 (Jul 10, 2011)

My polo 6N2 of everything days :


----------



## zoomGT (Feb 23, 2005)

Nice 6n2!


----------



## Junior_A (Aug 11, 2011)

Here's my 9n


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Does Polo GTI has IRS?


----------



## chirocco (Aug 4, 2001)

VWs biggest mistake is not brining the Polo to North America. We need a more smaller and more econo VW other than the Golf. Plus they are sooo cool looking.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

chirocco said:


> VWs biggest mistake is not brining the Polo to North America. We need a more smaller and more econo VW other than the Golf. Plus they are sooo cool looking.


 My question then is: Do you guys at all have eco-Golfs over there? (Bluemotion Technologies/TSI etc) 

However, 
I inherited this '95 Polo 6N, and it is being bitten by the steel worms. Nevertheless, it's my daily until I decide otherwise, so I opted for some proper 90s type Borbets in "BMW spec" and Eibach Sportline kit.


----------



## Jukifi (Jun 4, 2005)

Here is my 86C Polo Coupe:


----------



## jtmelo (Jan 15, 2011)

here goes mine


----------



## stoqn_gti (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## VWTHUNDER (Oct 14, 2004)

Here is my Polo from Australia


----------



## Ricardo Teixeira (May 18, 2011)

My Polo 9n of Brazil


----------



## brkYRC (Sep 9, 2011)

*...and this is my 86C Polo 2F Coupe.*

Here are any pics from Istanbul 






















my Polo 2F 86C Coupe..


----------



## anilkarakaya (Sep 23, 2011)

brkYRC said:


> Here are any pics from Istanbul
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maşallahı var Polo'ların


----------



## anilkarakaya (Sep 23, 2011)

Hi everybody , 

This is my Polo 6r , it's name is KingoPolo in Turkey  

Parts of on my Polo ;

KW coilover v2 
BBS RS769 17" rims
R line steering wheel


----------



## anilkarakaya (Sep 23, 2011)

And this is my old rims and different polo 6r


----------



## mini_mayhem (Aug 20, 2010)

thats the skolo atm


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

I :heart: this thread!


----------



## capuci (Jan 17, 2011)

hi guys! this is my polo


----------



## capuci (Jan 17, 2011)

srry... so... here:banghead::banghead:


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

You have the 7x15 ET35 Borbet As?

Twins! 



WAUOla said:


>


----------



## Zahir (Feb 9, 2011)

*Part number for mirror caps*

Sorry dude... 

Its been a while since i was on this forum. Have you managed to sort things out with the mirror caps?? 

Was a gift from my bro. Will try and find out. 

I'm sure VW Aus should be able to get it for you.


----------



## capuci (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi! Twins but my fellas are ET25...  with 165/50 R15 nankang


----------



## capuci (Jan 17, 2011)

:screwy::screwy:


----------



## WiiGoCrazy (Oct 15, 2011)

This was mine, a 1.4 TDI (3cylinder). I never finished it as I had a crash and fell out of love with it, coilies, 16" Alfa Romeo speedlines, GTI rear splitter, GTI style backbox and a GTI grille.


----------



## GAvi (Aug 10, 2011)

*My Baby*


----------



## bubbachucks3 (Sep 22, 2011)

*POLO 9N3 in Beijing China*

9N3 in Beijing ,hopes you guys like them!


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

GAvi said:


>


More?


----------



## Ross74h (Jun 19, 2011)

Ricardo Teixeira said:


> My Polo 9n of Brazil


Wish we got these in the UK, they look so much nicer than the 6N version.

This is my new 6KV5 estate.


----------



## nizde (Aug 11, 2009)

@anilkarakaya:

post more and bigger pics of your and your friends 6R! 

@bubbachucks3:

you have a PM!


----------



## bubbachucks3 (Sep 22, 2011)

*more is coming*


----------



## nizde (Aug 11, 2009)

which are the specs of the rs's?

will he be using wider lips maybe?


----------



## bubbachucks3 (Sep 22, 2011)

what do u mean specs of rs's? Sorry,I didn't get it .....
the rs is just temporary,he has something better to put on his car.


----------



## nizde (Aug 11, 2009)

Specifications of the rs's! :thumbup:

Width, offset, are they re-drilled to 5x100 or is he using adapters?

Give us a hint which wheels are going on next


----------



## bubbachucks3 (Sep 22, 2011)

RS:7J*16 5*114.3 et45 with a 18mm adapter
I'm posting a new thread.


----------



## Habi-NRW (Jun 17, 2007)

Here is my '11 Polo 6R from germany

H&R Coilovers
7.5 x 18 Audi Rotor Wheels
yellow foglights
Xenon, Navigation, Leather/Alcantara Interiour etc.



























































For more pics of this car and thousand of pics from german, austrian and neatherland VW Events; check out my HP: www.scenefotos.de


----------



## nizde (Aug 11, 2009)

your 6R looks great!

saw it this year at Wsee!


----------



## HurdyED30 (Mar 17, 2008)

A few of mine.

Currently running 225bhp and 258lbft with much more to come as I have only had it 6 weeks from new 

Virgin territory fresh out of the showroom









After the wheels, coilovers and brakes









Murdered out arty shots how she is now


----------



## RIck_H (May 14, 2011)

My Polo 2F G40 conversion


----------



## anilkarakaya (Sep 23, 2011)

*KingoPolo from Turkey *


----------



## Fred81 (Nov 25, 2011)

French daily of my friend on coilovers


----------



## nizde (Aug 11, 2009)

WTF???

how??

which coils does he have?I assume they're heavily modified!

Please tell us the secret 

Is he on this forum maybe?How can I contact him?skype?email?


----------



## Riaan912 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Cold air induction*

Hey Guys

I have a 1999 polo classic 1.6I. Does anyone now where is the optimum air pressure point ont the car?


----------



## Rafa Cosworth (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## Po*Low* (Dec 17, 2011)

Old photos due to keeping it low key due to up coming mag feature,


----------



## C1Rob (May 2, 2011)

my old polo, sold last year:

























and my new project:


----------



## benoitg60 (Jan 1, 2012)

my old 6n2


----------



## GTDGLI (Oct 20, 2006)

^^^
Ça alors ! :laugh:
Très belle auto, quand pour le Canada ?


----------



## mk1_golf_chriz (Dec 21, 2006)

One I've just recently built


----------



## lawrenceSA (Jan 9, 2012)

*Here are some pix of mine*


----------



## Ross74h (Jun 19, 2011)

That looks a lot like the 6K chassis Seat Ibiza we get in Europe just with an odd looking boot panel (the Ibiza has a red plastic type insert between the rear lights).


----------



## lawrenceSA (Jan 9, 2012)

Ross74h said:


> That looks a lot like the 6K chassis Seat Ibiza we get in Europe just with an odd looking boot panel (the Ibiza has a red plastic type insert between the rear lights).


 Yeah, as far as I know, South Africa is the only place this polo was released. It was called a Polo Playa 6N and has a very similar front end to the 6N released in the UK, but is modeled primarily on the Ibiza as you mentioned. Suspension is pretty much a golf MK2 platform... so kind of a mix n match of everything I guess. 

Here is a link to a post I made on this forum with a little info on the mods done etc as well as a link to the 'build thread' on the VW Club SA forum where I 'reside' 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5546451-Quick-intro-of-me-and-my-polo


----------



## lawrenceSA (Jan 9, 2012)

*A few more of mine*

Here are a few more pics which were taken at the 1st Annual Durban Dub Day held last Sunday. 

These are the photos taken by the photographers we hired for the photo-shoot 























































Some others snapped by Rob 
Camber anyone? :drool: 




































Thanks for looking


----------



## Suspekt (Oct 1, 2006)

Junior_A said:


> Here's my 9n


 Wow


----------



## falcorrea (Dec 6, 2011)

It´s my Polo 9n3 of Brazil with Santa Monica Whells 17".


----------



## asl_212 (Feb 5, 2012)

*nice to see an estate*

just bwt to buy mine do u know if the gti front an rear bumpers fit so many more questions any 1 out thare with estate modded ?? 



Ross74h said:


> Wish we got these in the UK, they look so much nicer than the 6N version.
> 
> This is my new 6KV5 estate.


----------



## pasha-moscow (Apr 2, 2012)

Hello!
This is my Polo 6r sedan.
This season, plan to put a coilover. And the wheels 17".


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

lawrenceSA said:


> Yeah, as far as I know, South Africa is the only place this polo was released. It was called a Polo Playa 6N and has a very similar front end to the 6N released in the UK, but is modeled primarily on the Ibiza as you mentioned. Suspension is pretty much a golf MK2 platform... so kind of a mix n match of everything I guess.


So Ibiza basics with the Polo Variant/old Toledo frontend then?
Pretty much same undercarriage config on old 6Ns, mk2/3 Golfs and Passat 35s...


----------



## mart!n (Apr 3, 2012)

*mart!n's 6n2 gti*

Here's a few pics of my Polo 6N2 GTI.


----------



## rutger_edition (Mar 2, 2011)

By rutger16v at 2012-04-01


----------



## capuci (Jan 17, 2011)

its mine:screwy::screwy:


----------



## 2polo (Apr 6, 2012)

Hello 

These are my 2 cars, they are, stil, 100% stock...for now!!


----------



## macksimus (Dec 23, 2011)

my go kart...


----------



## Nooge9N3 (Apr 17, 2012)

*Here's my 9N3!*


----------



## Misza_pl (Apr 13, 2012)

Hello from Poland 
Here's my 6N2


----------



## Polo6R (Apr 26, 2012)

My Polo 1.4


----------



## rockson (May 3, 2012)

Here's mine 
















Staying OEM :thumbup:


----------



## ORCD (Feb 27, 2011)

*Some new pictures of my Polo 86c Coupe 1991*

 _ *





































Take care! Markus








* _


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

pasha-moscow said:


> Hello!
> This is my Polo 6r sedan.
> This season, plan to put a coilover. And the wheels 17".


Privet Pasha! Otlichnaya mashina.


----------



## Andtho (Mar 18, 2012)

Technically its not a Polo, but there isnt a Derby section in here. The Derby is based on the mk1 polo. So here goes. (admin feel free to move or delete if this is posted wrong)


----------



## pasha-moscow (Apr 2, 2012)

Installed a new сoilover suspension BC-Racing.


----------



## freeskiphilae (May 22, 2012)

my polo @ wörthersee


----------



## Helltime (Jun 3, 2009)

Wow i love the looks of these cars! I wish we had them in the states!


----------



## damianni (Jun 2, 2012)

thats my polo:


----------



## amazeer (Jun 9, 2012)

Zahir said:


> Hey chaps,
> 
> i added the VW body kit to the car recently and the carbon fibre side mirrors. Looking to do a bit more...
> 
> Input here will be greatly appreciated.


Car looks schweet. What type of wheels are these?


----------



## Mashmarriner (Nov 1, 2011)

*here mine*

am not too sure mine can compete with some of the polos on here  

but here i go ....


----------



## Rado Glenn (Jun 17, 2012)

*My 6n Polo*

Here is how she looked untill last week 

 
P1120035 by Glennp83, on Flickr 

And here is how she looks with the new wheels 

 
Untitled by Glennp83, on Flickr


----------



## bbboiko2004 (Oct 1, 2008)

*This is my polo 86c GT*









Soon new pain


----------



## pasha-moscow (Apr 2, 2012)

My new wheels


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

In the background is my 1994 Polo Style (55 hp engine, 4-speed), in the foreground my 1992 Polo GT (75 hp engine, 5-speed). Most of the GT parts will be transplanted to the Style.


----------



## pasha-moscow (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Speat1 (Jul 4, 2012)

Bad times for my polo


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

pasha-moscow said:


> My new wheels


Xorosha mashinka.


----------



## DevilDuck (May 27, 2008)

finaly got some LOW  



















http://flic.kr/p/caeBrQ


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

Work in progress.. Just finished welding up the coilovers.


----------



## Rafa Cosworth (Dec 17, 2011)

polo classic 86c 2f rafacosworth


----------



## 124036-009 (Mar 10, 2010)

Hello from Denmark 
here is a couple of pics of my 4th Vdub 
Polo 6R 1,2 TDi BlueMotion 87gCO2 3,3l/100km 













































Now with Highline Hella Bi-H7 headlights 









Let me know what you think  

KR 
Jack


----------



## Cucumbersandwich. (Aug 11, 2012)

My Polo 6n. 

TA Technix coils, no helpers and cut bumpstops at front. 
Mk3 Golf steelies 7.5x14 at front, 8x14 at the back. 195/45 Uniroyal rainsport 2. 




























Soon: Bike carbs.


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

My fiance just bought a Polo 9n3 1.4TDI. 

On with the pictures 

1. 

 
88329d17 by Maxi_Photo, on Flickr 

2. 

 
d2f96949 by Maxi_Photo, on Flickr 

3. 

 
2c63c4c4 by Maxi_Photo, on Flickr 

4. 

 
de661caa by Maxi_Photo, on Flickr 

5. 

 
6d48e265 by Maxi_Photo, on Flickr


----------



## pasha-moscow (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

MOCKBA!!!!! Nice Polo.


----------



## Mr_Skinz (Aug 27, 2012)

1996 1.6 saloon

Still a work in progress, but she's coming along nicely


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

Mr_Skinz - Just like mine, kinda 

Continued work on the new diesel swap in the '99 Polo:










Build Thread Here


----------



## OuTlAwz_KiNg (Apr 18, 2005)




----------



## rico_k (Oct 4, 2012)

My 86c polo


----------



## OuTlAwz_KiNg (Apr 18, 2005)

rico_k said:


> My 86c polo


Nice polo man!!


----------



## PoloGTIman (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi guys im new here and thought id start off by sharing my polo. Im from south africa. 

Here is my polo gti



















Hope u like it


----------



## Paulbag (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## zoomGT (Feb 23, 2005)

That looks fun! Any more pictures?


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Our 1.4TDI in Russia opcorn:


Polo в Тульской Области by Maxi_Photo, on Flickr


----------



## alipiolm88 (May 4, 2012)

My old brazilian Polo 9N 1.6 8v 2004... it was very resistant! now i have a Jetta MK5 2.5 2008


----------



## nizde (Aug 11, 2009)

which tail lights you have?here in Europe we don't have ones with the orange indicators


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

He has Brasilian Polo tail lights, obviously.


----------



## alipiolm88 (May 4, 2012)

i thought that in europe there was orange indicators, well, the clear indicators always existed, but there was on the top versions...


----------



## Jonnyboi (Nov 25, 2012)

This. 


Polow-5 by JSmithPhtog, on Flickr


Polow-4 by JSmithPhtog, on Flickr

has led to this


oil by JSmithPhtog, on Flickr


----------



## pasha-moscow (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Pasha - Oxuenchik!


----------



## Sjon (Dec 8, 2007)

..


----------



## Sjon (Dec 8, 2007)

..


----------



## Sjon (Dec 8, 2007)

..


----------



## kevin20V (Nov 9, 2004)




----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

@Sjon: Those Polo's of yours are fantastic, especially the Montana Green one, but I also like the Derbys very much.


----------



## Sjon (Dec 8, 2007)

..


----------



## alexander olsen (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Jonnyboi (Nov 25, 2012)




----------



## Lonegroove (Apr 23, 2012)

*My little Polo*

Untitled Document




This is my new work in progress. Used to be my wife's car 3 years ago. We sold it just after I did a full rebuild of the engine, stuck this set of OZ Polaris wheels on it and we sold it to a couple we know.

Last month quite by chance, they offered it back to me as they hadn't used it for over a year. It was a horrible dull mouldy green colour when I saw it. My jaw dropped with sadness. I just had to have it back.

I have plans.....we shall leave it at that!


----------



## Lonegroove (Apr 23, 2012)

*My little Polo*

Untitled Document




This is my new work in progress. Used to be my wife's car 3 years ago. We sold it just after I did a full rebuild of the engine, stuck this set of OZ Polaris wheels on it and we sold it to a couple we know.

Last month quite by chance, they offered it back to me as they hadn't used it for over a year. It was a horrible dull mouldy green colour when I saw it. My jaw dropped with sadness. I just had to have it back.

I have plans.....we shall leave it at that!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8496636682/in/photostream


----------



## Dougi86 (Mar 13, 2013)

Tdi cup ed from South Africa


----------



## Dougi86 (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## mile325 (May 24, 2011)

*6n2 story*

1st thing, sory because my english  

this is my 1st 6n2, it was 1,4TDI PD 55kw engine, i gought him 8 year old with only 35000km, it was driven by old grandpa, this is what it looked like at 1st: 



















this is one of the last photos of him before, it had MSW14 rims 15x7 with 195/50/15 fulda carat progresso tires, h&r springs 40/40 










...and then thx to booze this happened: 

bye old friend..  




























u can see on picture that front end didn't sufered any damage (i mean under the hood) then i got another idea, I searched some spreads any find 1,4 16v with bad gearbox, now my project starts: 





































and this is afther engine swap  

next changes have been made to the car: 

-gear lever cuted of for 5-6cm 
-new Alpine 2din HU instaled 
-new Sony xplod amplyfire + 2 subs 
-2 new original vw speakers to the back shelf 
-new expensive seat covers 
-opel astra GTC 16" steel wheels 
-brand new nangkang NS2 ultra sport tyres 
-vw t5 16" hubcaps 
-bought a used Borbet Procast alloys 16x7,5J with original 57.1mm central hole and fited it with mentioned nangkang tyres 
-Eibah pro kit springs 40/40 
-instaled gti back brakes (discs) 
-got a gift from my uncel, 2din HU 7,5' display Eonon D2206 (dvd, gps, tv, sd, usb, bluetooth, av) 

this is: 































































































































clean..  









and what do u think?


----------



## beniboo (Mar 27, 2013)

heres mine


----------



## janiv (Mar 31, 2013)

*my daily summer ride*

This is my daily summer ride. 13 inch wheels and 1 litre engine. Fully restored.


----------



## AndrAAx (Mar 22, 2012)

*Polo Estate Open Air*


























































Last modification


----------



## Jonnyboi (Nov 25, 2012)




----------



## micl (May 17, 2013)

*POLO*

Hi Guys,
Polo VW POLO one of the famous cars among VW. This POLO car has been became too famous in india.An even lots of polo car has been sold last year. this is a nice with good appearance car.
............................................................................ 
top ten classified website


----------



## mart!n (Apr 3, 2012)

anilkarakaya said:


> Hi everybody ,
> 
> This is my Polo 6r , it's name is KingoPolo in Turkey
> 
> ...


Can you please post pics of your car again with the KW V2 installed?


----------



## Etas92 (May 20, 2013)

Hi guys. My 1st post on the forum. NOT AT ALL the best pics of my cab , just the only ones I have handy atm

*Exterior*











*Interior*



*Sound Install*


----------



## mrdeathlad (May 27, 2013)

my MY12.5 6r 77TSI


----------



## Retro_dan_85 (May 30, 2013)

Jukifi said:


> Here is my 86C Polo Coupe:


Mate that is a stunning looking coupe, what ride height are you running, and what size wheels and tyres are they?


----------



## frknbst (Jun 1, 2013)

*my polo in turkey*

























and new rims


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 14, 2013)

Here's my 1976 Mk1. It's one of the oldest in the UK. 
I have spent about 7 years getting it to this state - its now sat off the road in my barn for almost 2 years while I've messed around with a Mk2 Gti. It will be out again one day  

 

This was the last time it was out! 

 
Cars coming in - Photos by Dave Powney by VW Heretics, on Flickr 

Hope you like it!


----------



## hugo.20 (Jun 18, 2013)

in one show 

https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/420644_10200634219793355_302644250_n.jpg


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)




----------



## carlos.san.roman (Feb 4, 2013)

Interior Led Lights





HID XEnon 60 w 4300k




and new rims




And now


----------



## Mr_Skinz (Aug 27, 2012)

hugo.20 said:


> in one show
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/420644_10200634219793355_302644250_n.jpg


 Where did you find the strut brace for it? is just one for a Seat Cordy, or ibiza/cupra, 6k's are such a pain to find parts for.


----------



## hugo.20 (Jun 18, 2013)

Mr_Skinz said:


> Where did you find the strut brace for it? is just one for a Seat Cordy, or ibiza/cupra, 6k's are such a pain to find parts for.


 es un vw Derby aqui en mexico


----------



## pasha-moscow (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## sgubby (Sep 27, 2013)

My CrossPolo (9N), product of Shanghai-VW
Pictures were taken 5 years ago.


----------



## FabMKII (Oct 3, 2013)

*my 6r*


----------



## RAYY (Jan 9, 2014)

*Front Spoiler*



AndrAAx said:


> Last modification


Digging the front spoiler.
Where can I get one of those?
I am from South Africa and not much is available for the 6n2 Polo and I'm always after something different.
Half my car has custom work and parts used from other VW"s modified to fit.
I'm not that great with computers and battle to find online shops.:banghead:

Your help would be great.
Thanks


----------



## RAYY (Jan 9, 2014)

*My 2002 6n2*















Before Spacers


After 5.5mm Spacers


No Swirl marks on the paint.
.

Will upload more recent pics soon.


----------



## mart!n (Apr 3, 2012)

My 2013 Polo 6R BlueGT:

Pictures taken a few hours after I picked it up:

















































And a few more reasent with a few mods:


























And hopefully this will be the rideheight this summer.


----------



## Fjonkeen (Jan 30, 2014)

My new Polo mk1 -79 that i just bought









And this was my first Polo (6n1) and first stance project.
I sold it last summer..


----------



## henkwassenaar (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## GotStance? (May 27, 2010)

My Exclusive R in winter height, and testfitting new winterwheels.


----------



## polo6rgti (Mar 29, 2014)

*The Punisher*

http://www.pgti.co.za/pgtiownersclub/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=300

BBM Channel Pin C002931FB


----------



## zainymk1 (Feb 17, 2011)

Zahir said:


> Still got the bodykit to fit, as well as the carbon fibre mirrors and rear spoiler! All this sh!t takes money :banghead: Will keep posting... eace:


slm bru, i've seen your polo around looks too nice. :thumbup: Wanted to ask, did you get that kit from VW? I know when you buy these cars brand new they offer a bodykit as an option with an extended rear wing. Is this it?


----------



## Martspangenberg (Jun 7, 2010)

Here's my 2006 9N3 TDI Sportline. I'm from South Africa


----------



## Vince86c (Jan 16, 2012)

Here's mine:


----------



## ventoCL (Jul 11, 2004)

rented a 70-200.


----------



## Sjon (Dec 8, 2007)

..


----------



## castrogtstoyo (Oct 25, 2003)

My 2014 Gti 6r


----------



## castrogtstoyo (Oct 25, 2003)




----------



## castrogtstoyo (Oct 25, 2003)




----------



## dubtruker (Dec 4, 2002)

Vancouver Canada, RHD openroof.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

The beater, it needs a full exterior rehab but it's a great commuter car. Maybe someday I'll give it the exterior TLC it needs.


----------



## ventoCL (Jul 11, 2004)

G60ING said:


> The beater, it needs a full exterior rehab but it's a great commuter car. Maybe someday I'll give it the exterior TLC it needs.


care to explain how you have this...


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

It was registered in CA and I found it forsale on Craigslist when I was on a business trip out there. I drove it home.


----------



## ventoCL (Jul 11, 2004)

nice!


----------



## Mark_Crox (Oct 8, 2014)

Here's mine.










It and us will be US bound in a few months where we will be doing a bit of Road Tripping round various states


----------



## isweep (May 21, 2015)

*POLO'S in Japan !*


----------



## Sjon (Dec 8, 2007)

..


----------



## Jamie B (Sep 25, 2015)

my old 9n3


----------



## Sprint20 (Nov 11, 2014)

Upgraded the brakes on my tdi. From silly 256mm. FSIII to 310x25mm. (254x22mm. Also ventilated at the rear)

From the Polo 6R WRC.


----------



## Klaus Burlani (Nov 4, 2015)

From Brazil, 9n3 Bluemotion, A4 Avant wheels


----------



## Mi16 Man (Dec 4, 2006)

MY13 Kluger KX-S AWD / MY16 Polo GTI


----------



## kylee.gp (May 21, 2015)

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## cris2 (Nov 27, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## betoVR6 (Apr 10, 2011)

greetings from México! 

Enviado desde mi GT-I8190L mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sjon (Dec 8, 2007)

..


----------



## Vince86c (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Sjon (Dec 8, 2007)

..


----------



## henkwassenaar (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## stio (Mar 5, 2016)

Mi16 Man said:


> MY13 Kluger KX-S AWD / MY16 Polo GTI


the your Polo GTI is beautiful at color blue. my to Polo GTI (with manual gearbox and sunroof), but at color silver.


----------



## brayden87 (Mar 6, 2016)

Sprint20 said:


> Upgraded the brakes on my tdi. From silly 256mm. FSIII to 310x25mm. (254x22mm. Also ventilated at the rear)
> 
> From the Polo 6R WRC.


Which Audi are these from? 

Do they fit stock 17" rims? 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint20 (Nov 11, 2014)

brayden87 said:


> Which Audi are these from?
> 
> Do they fit stock 17" rims?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


The brakes? They are from the Polo WRC.

And yes, they will fit 17". My winter tyres are 16". And thats the minimum size with these brakes..


----------



## brayden87 (Mar 6, 2016)

Sprint20 said:


> The brakes? They are from the Polo WRC.
> 
> And yes, they will fit 17". My winter tyres are 16". And thats the minimum size with these brakes..


Did you upgrade the calliper? That's what I was asking. Wondering what Audi they're from. 

Great, as the diameter looks huge. 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint20 (Nov 11, 2014)

brayden87 said:


> Did you upgrade the calliper? That's what I was asking. Wondering what Audi they're from.
> 
> Great, as the diameter looks huge.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Yeah. The whole setup came from a crashed vehicle from Sweden. 

Hubs, front and rear calipers and brakepad carrier came from the WRC.

The Polo GTI/cup has 312mm. front brakes (and red calipers) but solid disc's on the rear.

While the WRC has 310mm. front and vented 254mm. on the rear.


----------



## e_ventura (Oct 28, 2011)

*A VW Polo Classic from Mexico*

Hello everyone!

This is my old VW Polo Classic (6KV2), model year 1999:


----------



## cris2 (Nov 27, 2015)

https://youtu.be/vshVLgAZ7eg

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## srinivasadi (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## JustinB11 (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi from South Africa. This is my 9n3 tdi sportline


----------



## srinivasadi (Apr 18, 2016)

I did not introduce myself in the last post. I own a polo 6r (1.6) and from India. I was able to get some more pictures recently ( polo is lowered on vogtland sport springs, magnaflow catback exhaust and tsw Nurburgring wheels (17x8 Et35))


----------



## MogensPallesen (Jun 3, 2016)

*1.4 Polo GT*

I am waiting for my Polo 1.4 GT to arrive - so jealous of all of you who have gotten yours!


----------



## climiefish (Mar 16, 2007)

*WRC replica with R32T and AWD*


----------



## carlos.san.roman (Feb 4, 2013)

Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## williambradleyn (Mar 9, 2015)

Name is William, From durban South Africa 👐😊










Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Cikaa (Feb 5, 2017)

*My polo*

Macedonia 


https://www.dropbox.com/sh/awerqt1ap2vs0k7/AABUEUCwoRFM9eV33QlPl3sha?dl=0



these are old pics...i have added new stuff like (heated seats and lether with blue coton on the door panels)


----------



## poginoz (Feb 11, 2017)

Here she is


----------



## Henri__ (Apr 9, 2017)

*9n3 GTI 2-seater*

Hi, Henri from Finland. Last week was finally able to swap to summer tyres/wheels


----------



## Sjon (Dec 8, 2007)

..


----------



## wisdub (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## Sjon (Dec 8, 2007)

..


----------



## Sjon (Dec 8, 2007)

..


----------



## Vince86c (Jan 16, 2012)

Spring 2018


----------



## Sjon (Dec 8, 2007)

..


----------

